# Thunderbird : récupérer toutes les pièces jointes



## magicmimi (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai plus de 10 comptes courriel dans thunderbirde. Ma question est simple : il a t"il un endroit (sur le mac) ou je puisse récupérer toutes les pièces jointes de toutes les bal d'un seul coup d'un seul ?

merci de vos réponses

magic michel


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

N'y-a-t-il pas, comme dans Mail, la possibilité de définir un _Dossier de Téléchargements_ ?
Si oui, ça devrait répondre à ta question.


----------



## magicmimi (4 Octobre 2014)

je parledes pieces jointes reçu ! Ok ?

OU il les Stocks et sous quelle forme ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2014)

magicmimi a dit:


> je parledes pieces jointes reçu ! Ok ?


Moi aussi ! Ok ?





magicmimi a dit:


> jOU il les Stocks et sous quelle forme ?


https://support.mozilla.org/fr/kb/options-de-configuration-des-pièces-jointes


----------



## lercat (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Thunderbird pour 2 comptes mais les pièces jointes ne sont enregistrées que lorsque je demande à ce qu'il le fasse. Je choisis l'emplacement au moment où j'enregistre. Sinon je pense qu'elle reste sur le serveur.
Dans les préférences de Thunderbird, dans l'onglet Pièces jointes --> Entrant, tu peux définir un dossier de téléchargement si tu le souhaites.
Si cela peut t'aider.
Bonne continuation.


----------



## magicmimi (5 Octobre 2014)

Ahhhh eh bien voilà la réponse c'est que si je les vois en bas de mon mes messages même vieux c'est qu'en fait elle sont envore sur le serveur ! 

Pk je n'y ai pas pensé plutôt ?

Merci de ton aide , je me doutais que les autres réponses n'était pas les bonnes. 

Et je peux définir un lieu de téléchargement entrant et sortant si je le désire chose que je n'avais jamais faite ! 

merci a vous deux


----------

